# NBA player comparisons for Draft prospects



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I don't do players I haven't seen (aka Euros and non-West coast high schoolers).

Andrew Bogut- Brad Miller
Marvin Williams- Rodney Rogers from about 5 years ago
Raymond Felton- Lindsey Hunter
Chris Taft- Chris Wilcox
Chris Paul- Kevin Johnson
Rashad McCants- Byron Scott
Salim Stoudamire- Chucky Atkins
Wayne Simien- Maurice Taylor
Hakim Warrick- Stromile Swift
Pops Mensah-Bonsu- Donnell Harvey
Channing Frye- Troy Murphy with less range
Jawad Williams- Devean George

Having a hard time with some players... Jarret Jack, Deron Williams, Sean May, Julius Hodge and Charlie V.

*And I know* I will get flamed because I don't compare the top 15 players to All-stars, oh well. Every year going into the draft people overrate the prospects.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'd disagree w/ the Simien/Taylor comparison, Simien's a much better rebounder and Taylor has a better outside game.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

So basically, Bogut will be good and everyone else will be average or mediocre?


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I don't do players I haven't seen (aka Euros and non-West coast high schoolers).
> 
> Andrew Bogut- Brad Miller
> Marvin Williams- Rodney Rogers from about 5 years ago
> ...


THough there are not that many great players in this draft, the top 10 or so could be good.. the top 3 i like a lot..

Andrew Bogut- Brad Miller, pretty good, but w/ better finishing skills.
Marvin Williams- This guy does it all, im thinking Shawn Marion, w/ an outside jumper (consistent one)
Raymond Felton- Baron Davis
Chris Taft- Chris Wilcox- this one is good.. Though he could potentially become better
Chris Paul- Isiah Thomas- though the Kevin Johnson comparison was fairly good.
Rashad McCants- Poor man's Gilbert Arenas
Salim Stoudamire- Damon Stoudemire, not during his young days
Wayne Simien- Maurice taylor/Michael Sweetney
Hakim Warrick- Stromile Swift- this one is good- but a smaller version of swift.
Pops Mensah-Bonsu- Haven't seen enough of him to comment
Channing Frye- Troy Murphy with less range- this is a good one.
Jawad Williams- Devean George.. Does Williams have the jumper George has?
Jarrett Jack- Poor man's Gary Payton
Deron Williams- Marc Jackson (Point w/ some post skills, rebounds a bit and good court vision)
Sean May- Zach Randolph (i really like this one- big guy, limited vertical, good rebounder, abit undersized, dont have to run things for him, developing post moves)
Julius Hodge- Jalen Rose
Charlie Villuneuva- Tim Thomas w/ less range.
Gerald Green- Qyntel Woods w/ a jumper 
Joey Graham- Poor Man's Ron Artest

btw, does anyone think Gomes or Roberts will succeed at the next level?
I loved them in college


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Once the sense of doing comparisons if you rarely see a college game. Marvin Williams = Rodney Rogers? On what planet. Marvin is 6'9 and a legit SF. Rodney Rogers has always been a 6'6 tweener 3/4 man. Apples to strawberries with that horrible comparison. They also play nothing like alike. It's unfortunate that coming out of Wake Forest, Rodney was a great athlete, but he became fat and lazy and now is your basic role playing scrub.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

agoo101284 said:


> So basically, Bogut will be good and everyone else will be average or mediocre?


other then Kevin Johnson the former Sun's star


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

HKF said:


> Once the sense of doing comparisons if you rarely see a college game. Marvin Williams = Rodney Rogers? On what planet. Marvin is 6'9 and a legit SF. Rodney Rogers has always been a 6'6 tweener 3/4 man. Apples to strawberries with that horrible comparison. They also play nothing like alike. It's unfortunate that coming out of Wake Forest, Rodney was a great athlete, but he became fat and lazy and now is your basic role playing scrub.


That was the comparison that errked me as well


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

agoo101284 said:


> So basically, Bogut will be good and everyone else will be average or mediocre?


There was a Byron Scott comparison as well. Troy Murphy with less range is a insult? Yes I do think this will be an average draft, unless the Euros surprise me.

Did you see Rogers at Wake Hong Kong? His post game was medicore to non-existant. He could face up, was extremely athletic and could shoot. He was hardly no Malik Rose tweener, he was a beefy SF who couldn't play D. In fact he won 6th man of the year just by basically launching 3s. Anyways, why don't YOU tell me who you think Williams plays like.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> There was a Byron Scott comparison as well. Troy Murphy with less range is a insult? Yes I do think this will be an average draft, unless the Euros surprise me.
> 
> Did you see Rogers at Wake Hong Kong? His post game was medicore to non-existant. He could face up, was extremely athletic and could shoot. He was hardly no Malik Rose tweener, he was a beefy SF who couldn't play D. In fact he won 6th man of the year just by basically launching 3s. Anyways, why don't YOU tell me who you think Williams plays like.


He reminds me of Mashburn. Of course I saw Rogers at Wake. He was a tweener, because he eventually let beef turn into flab and then couldn't guard anyone. Williams has the ability to put the ball on the floor, but also has very good mechanics on his jumpshot. Now, if he's Mashburn before the injuries, people forget that Jamal was good for 23-24 ppg effortlessly. I think he can be that, but he also has a lot more raw ability to be even better than that. I think he tops out as Mashburn, but if it's with better health, then that could be a guy who makes multiple all-star appearances.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Most of the comparisons are way off, but the one I like is Rashad McCants=Byron Scott. I have been waiting for somebody to make a decent NBA player comparison for McCants for months, and nobody has been able to do it. McCants, if he were to start putting in effort on the defensive end, could be Byron Scott.

I really don't understand Felton=Lindsey Hunter. Hunter is basically a shooter trapped in a PG's body. Felton is about as true of a PG as you will ever find. Body-wise, I guess they are similar. 

Taylor and Simien is perplexing to me as well. Simien loves to play in the post, and scores a large amount of his points in the paint. Taylor has amounted to a 6'9 jumpshooter. I guess it could happen...


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Andrew Bogut - poor man's Duncan (not that poor though)
Marvin Williams - Antawn/Antoine combination
Deron Williams - Chauncey Billups
Raymond Felton - Tony Parker?
Martynas Andriuskevicius - Zydrunas Ilgauskas
Fran Vazquez - Drew Gooden
Chris Taft - Chris Wilcox
Chris Paul - Terrell Brandon
Rashad McCants - Cuttino Mobley
Sean May - Zach Randolph
Salim Stoudamire - Nick Van Exel
Wayne Simien - Udonis Haslem
Hakim Warrick - Bo Outlaw (little better)
Pops Mensah-Bonsu - Olumide Oyedeji?
Channing Frye - Jason Collins
Jawad Williams - Terrence Morris


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

RebelSun said:


> Andrew Bogut - poor man's Duncan (not that poor though)
> Marvin Williams - Antawn/Antoine combination
> Deron Williams - Chauncey Billups
> Raymond Felton - Tony Parker?
> ...




Deron Williams - andre miller
Sean May - i say he between Randolph and Brand (more in a mold of Brand)
Wayne Simien - Gary Trent(what happen to Trent?)
Marvin Williams - a cross between Dwight Howard and Josh Smith.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Most of the comparisons are way off, but the one I like is Rashad McCants=Byron Scott. I have been waiting for somebody to make a decent NBA player comparison for McCants for months, and nobody has been able to do it. McCants, if he were to start putting in effort on the defensive end, could be Byron Scott.
> 
> I really don't understand Felton=Lindsey Hunter. Hunter is basically a shooter trapped in a PG's body. Felton is about as true of a PG as you will ever find. Body-wise, I guess they are similar.
> 
> Taylor and Simien is perplexing to me as well. Simien loves to play in the post, and scores a large amount of his points in the paint. Taylor has amounted to a 6'9 jumpshooter. I guess it could happen...


I look at Rashad and I see an athletic, short, muscular SG that can't really dribble or create his own shot that well but is deadeye shooter and can finish at the basket. That's Byron.

As for Hunter, I went with that comparison because both are extremely quick shooters without much of a midrange game. Both are great defenders and at Feltons age Hunter would consistently get to the rim and dunk. Granted Hunter was never a playmaker though. When you look at the comparisons I'm making these comparisons to players when they were in their young 20's. Like Mo Taylor the former spin move wizard. Gary Trent was a lot better though.


----------



## Giddensfor3 (Sep 14, 2004)

McCants reminds me of Hersey Hawkins back on the Sonics.


----------



## Giddensfor3 (Sep 14, 2004)

Andrew Bogut - Brad Daugherty
Salim Stoudamire - Taller Damon Stoudamire, with less playmaking ability
Chris Paul - Terrell Brandon
Deron Williams - Andre Miller on the Cavs
Wayne Simien - Carlos Boozer
Gerald Green - Tracy McGrady
Chris Taft - Wilcox
Charlie Villanueva - Drew Gooden
Danny Granger - Josh Howard
Hakim Warrick - Stromile Swift
Martell Webster - Michael Finley (the washed up version that only chucks up threes)
Monta Ellis - Juan Dixon
Joey Graham - Caron Butler
Pops Mensah Bonsu - Ousmane Cisse
Dee Brown - Bobby Jackson
Antoine Wright - Eddie Jones


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

This is a poor list man, I do not agree with it..




Marvin Williams- Rodney Rogers from about 5 years ago *No IDEA what you are thinking here, how is a fat Rodney Rogers like a athletic marvel in Marvin Williams?*

Raymond Felton- Lindsey Hunter* What? Hunter is a short skinny on the ball defender than can shoot from outside. Felton is a husty pure PG, great ballhander and wonderful passer, no idea where you see this*

Chris Taft- Chris Wilcox* Maybe but I do not think they are even close in athletic explosiveness *

Salim Stoudamire- Chucky Atkins *They both have a odd release, but Atkins is more athletic I think, but Stoudamire is more skilled and Atkins could never shoot like Salim can*

Wayne Simien- Maurice Taylor *Maybe, but Taylor is more of a soft player, and is not as physically built*

Hakim Warrick- Stromile Swift *Sure they both can dunk but physically its nothing like each other. Swift is a physical freak, very physically strong, Warrick well he is skinny.*

Pops Mensah-Bonsu- Donnell Harvey *Don't see this, maybe but the height difference ends it right there*

Jawad Williams- Devean George *Wow, I wish Jawad was that good, but I don't think he has the athletic ability to be a good SF, I hope he does though but I don't see this either*


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Andrew Bogut: Tim Duncan (Poor Man's version)
Marvin Williams: Carmelo Anthony meets Lamar Odom (more agressive)
Chris Paul: Terrell Brandon meets Isaiah Thomas
Deron Williams: Baron Davis (more pure PG playmaking skills)
Gerald Green: Tracy McGrady (skinnier)
Raymond Felton: Tony Parker (less height, more strength)
Rashad McCants: Fred Jones (better overall player)
Sean May: Elton Brand (less shot-blocking)
Hakim Warrick: Marcus Camby (shorter)
Wayne Simien: Carlos Boozer (less durability)
Dee Brown: Speedy Claxton
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: Bo Outlaw (nuff said)
Chris Taft: Young Shawn Kemp (less athletic)
Jawad Williams: Tim Thomas (less athleticism/ball-handling)
Luther Head: Bobby Jackson (less PG ability)
Danny Granger: Eddie Griffin 
Charlie Villanueva: Tim Thomas (less range)
Julius Hodge: Jalen Rose (less size/range)
Joey Graham: Ron Artest (less offense)
Channing Frye: Troy Murphy (more post skills)


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

I was just thinking Andrew Bogut resembles Yao Ming very much.. Finishes well around the basket, good post moves, good passer, limited athletically. Bogut is more of a fiery competitor from what ihave seen. both Block and alter shots, and have some difficulty defensively moving their feet.. What does everyone think?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bogut reminds me of a Poor man's Sabonis. I mean if you put Bogut in place of Luke Schensher, not only does Georgia Tech win the championship a year ago more than likely, but they get back to the Final Four this year. His teammates on Utah flat out sucked.


----------



## DK (May 8, 2005)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> Andrew Bogut: Tim Duncan (Poor Man's version)
> Marvin Williams: Carmelo Anthony meets Lamar Odom (more agressive)
> Chris Paul: Terrell Brandon meets Isaiah Thomas
> Deron Williams: Baron Davis (more pure PG playmaking skills)
> ...



So you're expecting this draft to be by far the best of all time.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I love Deron Williams, but he is not anywhere near Baron Davis in terms of sheer basketball talent. I think he's a better decision maker, but Davis is a super athlete, even if he is a fat ***.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Why does everyone keep comparing Channing Frye to Troy Murphy? I haven't seen Frye a lot, but I don't see that at all. I see Murphy as a strong rebounding, jump-shooting 4 who stinks at defense. Is that Frye?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Danny Granger - less athletic Shawn Marion

i really do see big things from this guy
and 
Sean May who i compare to Elton Brand


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

DK said:
 

> So you're expecting this draft to be by far the best of all time.


Not at all. I'm saying that those would be the best case scenarios. I honestly think that their will be only a handful of star players out of this draft. I'm just being optimistic for their sake.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> Bogut reminds me of a Poor man's Sabonis. I mean if you put Bogut in place of Luke Schensher, not only does Georgia Tech win the championship a year ago more than likely, but they get back to the Final Four this year. His teammates on Utah flat out sucked.


Put Bogut on a lot of good teams and they probably would have won the championship....


----------



## DK (May 8, 2005)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> Not at all. I'm saying that those would be the best case scenarios. I honestly think that their will be only a handful of star players out of this draft. I'm just being optimistic for their sake.


I suppose that's fair. I inferred from your tone that you believed that's how the players were going to all end up. 

As best-case scenarios go, your list is pretty solid... Although I doubt half of them will reach it, it's not a bad list. Bogut will probably (at his best) be a poor man's Duncan, although I don't think he'll ever be what Duncan is.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Put Bogut on a lot of good teams and they probably would have won the championship....


I took Georgia Tech, because they had a weak big men, but the point you make is still valid.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Could Bogut be somewhat of a taller, less skilled, kevin mchale??? Other wise, I was thinking chris mihm... I was just trying to think of other comparisons of him..


I see antwan Jamison in marvin williams though.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Why does everyone keep comparing Channing Frye to Troy Murphy? I haven't seen Frye a lot, but I don't see that at all. I see Murphy as a strong rebounding, jump-shooting 4 who stinks at defense. Is that Frye?


It is curious. 

Frye is a weak rebounder, which given the rest of his skills may keep him out of the NBA.

OTOH, he is a pretty good shot blocker. He passes well for a center, can play some D, and has a very nice jumpshot.

I don't think Troy Murphy. Maybe a bigger, better Mikki Moore. If he's lucky, Nenad Krstic. If he rebounds better than we expect, maybe Lorenzen Wright.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

what the hell is OTOH?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Tooeasy said:


> what the hell is OTOH?


 On The Other Hand.


----------

